# ASA crosswalk



## jmayon (Jan 18, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what they are using for anesthesia with the injection codes no longer being in the crosswalk?  for instance with 62311, its no longer in the crosswalk.  Are you still using that code or something else now.  We bill with ASA so not sure what to do? thanks for any feedback!!


----------



## dwaldman (Jan 18, 2011)

What does it mean there is no longer an ASA crosswalk? Not completely understanding--can you relay the type of procedure that you are billing the anesthesia for. And what type of anesthesia that is being provided.


----------



## EllieAnn (Jan 19, 2011)

For codes 62310 and 62311, among other codes, Crosswalks now states "anesthesia care not typically required" and so it is not mapped to an ASA code for 2011. Our Anesthesiologists always have one Doc doing the injection & the other Doc administering Anesthesia. Can we still bill 01991 or 01992 for the anesthesia, do we need a modifier to show the necessity for the anesthesia?


----------



## dwaldman (Jan 22, 2011)

The carrier might denied saying it is not separately payable, but indications for the procedure to include the reason for sedation for a minor procedure would be sufice in the encounter note to explain the patient has for example severe anxiety and requires this level of sedation to tolerate the procedure.


----------

